# US Airways travel vouchers



## EvelynK72 (Jun 30, 2006)

Last October, we gave up our seats in exchange for a travel voucher anywhere in the US on US Airways.  In the past 2 weeks, I have tried to redeem these vouchers with no success - the first time I was looking at a flight within a day or two because of a family emergency and the second time I was looking for a trip in October.  No luck.  

I have had vouchers from various airlines before - some vouchers were for a set amount of money and others were free tickets.  Never have I encountered the problems I am facing with US Airways.  

Have others experienced these difficulties with US Airways?

Evelyn


----------



## Spence (Jun 30, 2006)

I have had great luck with the USAir R/T vouchers but I have heard of other complaints.  An option you have that you may not know about is that USAir will trade those R/T vouchers for $200 off vouchers that can be used on any fare!


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jul 1, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> An option you have that you may not know about is that USAir will trade those R/T vouchers for $200 off vouchers that can be used on any fare!



Thanks Spence for that helpful hint!  It would have been nice for the customer service rep to mentioned that to me.    I have one more itinerary to try ...and then I'll ask for the money-off voucher.  

Of course US Airways will probably make me drive 2+ hours roundtrip to the airport to exchange the transportation voucher for the cash voucher :annoyed: 

Evelyn


----------



## Dollie (Jul 1, 2006)

I have had the same problem with the US Air vouchers.  Last November we took a bump for vouchers anywhere in the US, however, they didn't tell us they work like frequent flyer tickets.  There are only so many seats available on flights that the vouchers can be used for.  We did the drive to the airport, got tickets to Seattle many months before our trip.  Thanks to the many warnings on TUG, I called US Air to check on flights.  They had canceled one of our flights and moved us to another one without notifying us.  Problem was the flight now arrived in Phili at 8:30am but our flight to Seattle left at 8:10am.  When I pointed this out I got an "Oh, one moment please".   Another person came on the line and attempted to fix the problem.  They would only move us to other voucher seats on other flights.  The result was that instead of arriving in Seattle at 1:00 in the afternoon, which gave us plenty of time to drive to Port Angeles for the night so we could catch an 8:30am ferry the next morning to Victoria, we were now arriving at 10:00pm.  We picked up the car, drove 1 1/2 hours, stopping about 12:30 that night (3:30am our time), spent the night, and got up early the next morning to drive another hour to be at the ferry at 7:30am as required.

We will only go for the cash vouchers from now on.  I think when you are bumped you can ask for the cash voucher then (but I'm not sure on this).  Do all airlines treat bumps/free tickets the same way?


----------



## EvelynK72 (Jul 1, 2006)

Dollie said:
			
		

> Do all airlines treat bumps/free tickets the same way?




Dollie,

I guess that was what I was asking also.  I thought I've had free tickets in the past but don't remember this much hassle. 

Evelyn


----------



## bigfrank (Jul 1, 2006)

I just used a $50 voucher with Usair. The main trouble is you have to go to the airport to hand it in. Then the airport clerks took 6 trys to get it right.


----------



## Dori (Jul 1, 2006)

We had a lot of trouble trying to use our "bump" vouchers as well. And this was for six months out.

 Someone on TUG, (was it you Spence?) suggested that we ask to speak to customer relations.  The woman we worked with was very helpful.  Although the times we worked out were not exactly what we wanted, we did manage, with her help to find something reasonable.

Good luck!

Dori


----------



## Travelhappy (Jul 2, 2006)

In the past I have also used vouchers w/o any problems until recently when we gave up seats to St Croix on US Air. Basically what we discovered is they charge about twice as much as other airlines AND the vouchers are worthless!!!

I WILL NEVER GIVE UP SEATS ON US AIR AGAIN

Each customer service person gave us a different excuse for not booking reservations with the voucher. When we wrote a letter to the customer relations people, they offered $200 vouchers...Where could you fly in 2006 for $200??? Of course that was worthless as well. Finally we sent back the original vouchers and they mailed us vouchers worth $350 each. It was cheaper AND more convenient to book flights on Continental for our next vacation. Now that we have the vouchers, you have to call customer service to book a reservation and then go to the airport within 24 hours to exchange the vouchers for your trip. 

US Air/America West doesn't have any non stop flights for our destinations. Layovers are a huge hassle...When you do a search on orbitz, expedia, etc...the prices for US Air are almost twice as much as the other airlines. Why book with them, drive to the airport to wait in long lines, pay for parking, to end up with a NOT SO FREE TRIP

Good Luck trying to use your worthless voucher.


----------

